# Mods for a brinkman pitmaster deluxe



## luter (Sep 17, 2009)

Anybody have and mods that would really make one of these grills work well? Any info would be great.thanks


----------



## fourthwind (Sep 18, 2009)

Here is a link to what one guy did to his.  He did a nice job thats for sure.  Most guys on here at least extend the stack inside the smoker down to 
the grate level, and make a tuning plate to control heat distributuion.

http://www.thesmokering.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1943


----------



## luter (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks fourthwind, I think my old pit may get an update starting this weekend. After I am done with some butts of course. That is a great page. Thanks again


----------



## fourthwind (Sep 19, 2009)

Glad I could help.  Love the pic in your signature.  I spend about 300 hours a year taking kids out into the field to hunt.  Nothing more rewarding.  Cant wait till it's one of my own.


----------

